# Puppy food question?



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Hiya all,

My springer spaniel pup was being fed 4 times a day by the breeder - 3 x Chuddleys and 1 x weetabix with lambs milk. (the breeder gave me a goody bag of all of this to feed him initially to wean on what we wanted to give him)

I know you need to make gradual changes to puppies diet and am slowly beginning to introduce the puppy kibble we have (JamesWellBeloved) slowly to the chuddleys. My problem is his weetabix breakfast.

My first question is - is the weetabix ok to give him anyway? and my second question is what could I replace the lambs milk with as I know full cream cows milk would be bad? would watered down semi-skimmed be ok? or maybe water?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

MizzPooch said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> My springer spaniel pup was being fed 4 times a day by the breeder - 3 x Chuddleys and 1 x weetabix with lambs milk. (the breeder gave me a goody bag of all of this to feed him initially to wean on what we wanted to give him)
> 
> ...


Can't see anything wrong with Weetabix but why would you want to replace the lambs milk? It's the lactose in the milk that can irritate pups inners. Goats milk is an alternative or you could put some priobiotic yoghurt in the milk - that will be good for his gut.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

MizzPooch said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> My springer spaniel pup was being fed 4 times a day by the breeder - 3 x Chuddleys and 1 x weetabix with lambs milk. (the breeder gave me a goody bag of all of this to feed him initially to wean on what we wanted to give him)
> 
> ...


If you're going to give a good, high quality puppy food like James Wellbeloved (which imo is much better than Chudleys) you don't need to give pup any milk at all. If you moisten the JWB puppy food with some warm water and maybe a tablespoon of natural probiotic unsweetened yogurt (you could buy Goats yogurt as long as its unsweetened), your pup will be getting everything he needs. No need to give weetabix or any milk - this can be detrimental to his digestion.

Claire


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks to you both! I don't think I worded it right lol I didn't mean that I needed to change the milk but more that I wondered if I should if you see what I mean. 

I hadn't even thought of a probiotic yoghurt! I think that's a really good idea - perfect (as long as he likes it lol)!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

MizzPooch said:


> Thanks to you both! I don't think I worded it right lol I didn't mean that I needed to change the milk but more that I wondered if I should if you see what I mean.
> 
> I hadn't even thought of a probiotic yoghurt! I think that's a really good idea - perfect (as long as he likes it lol)!


I've not known a dog to not like probiotic yogurt - just add a spoonful to the JWB with a little warm water. I'd def stop the Weetabix though - it's quite an outdated idea and not necessary with a good food like JWB. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think the weetbix would do any harm, however it has pretty much no nutritional value for a dog so there's not really any point in feeding it. I definitely wouldn't give any sort of cows milk, but either goats milk, water or probiotic yoghurt would be fine.

Out of interest .... how do they get lambs milk??? :huh:


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi McKenzie - I'm not sure where they got if from but its a lambs milk powder - which the breeder gave me a little bag of and you just add a couple of tsps of it to cold or warm water. Picked up some unsweetened probiotic so when the powder runs out I will switch to that.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Goats milk with the weetabix is a great substitute, never heard of lambs milk


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Lambs milk isnt actually milk from a lamb (obviously) but a powdered substitue like Welpi Or Lactol that is given to orphaned lambs. Its much cheaper than canine products, which is one reason many breeders will use it.

I cant really see any benefit in giving a milk product once a puppy is full weaned. Their digestive system evolve once on solids, and they can't really digest it sufficiently, and i would question any nutritional benefits of feeding weetabix or milk at this age.

Personally, i'd add another solid meal and do away with it completely.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

The weetabix is obviously grains and dogs can't digest grains properly so it's totally unnecessary. 

Lamb milk is available in most big equine outlets: we had some a while back for the orphaned lamb at the yard. 

Good on you changing the pup to a better food.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Linden_Tree said:


> Lambs milk isnt actually milk from a lamb (obviously) but a powdered substitue like Welpi Or Lactol that is given to orphaned lambs. Its much cheaper than canine products, which is one reason many breeders will use it.
> 
> I cant really see any benefit in giving a milk product once a puppy is full weaned. Their digestive system evolve once on solids, and they can't really digest it sufficiently, and i would question any nutritional benefits of feeding weetabix or milk at this age.
> 
> Personally, i'd add another solid meal and do away with it completely.


Thanks! I was really trying to figure out how they milk a lamb


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

So, could I just not give him the weetabix tomorrow and switch it straight for his kibble then? or will that upset his tummy too much?


----------

